# x-pro1



## nda (Sep 26, 2013)

is there a Canon shooter on CR that owns a Fuji x-pro1, im just after a opinion on the Fuji where you like it or not?
on a side note... would'n it be wonderful if Canon made a Camera like this or even better a full frame version, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh ;D


----------



## RGF (Sep 26, 2013)

Buddy has one and loves it. He is hassy shooter.

I would like to Canon make a similar camera, but don't expect to see it this decade


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought the X-E1 a month ago with the 18f/2, 35 f/1.4, 60 f/2.4 Macro, and 18-55 f/2.8-4 OIS.
I absolutely love it. I did something I've never done before...I took a vacation and left my 5DM3 at home.
This is my day-to-day camera for sure now. Obviously, the AF speed can't compare, but it's certainly fine for travel/street photography.

I am going to sell the 18mm f/2. It's only one stop wider than the zoom and is less sharp.

I don't get the appeal of the X-Pro1 over the X-E1. I would never use the optical viewfinder. The higher rez EVF of the X-E1 more than makes up for it. I want to see out the lens, either through a DSLR's mirror or through an EVF.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Sep 26, 2013)

nda said:


> is there a Canon shooter on CR that owns a Fuji x-pro1, im just after a opinion on the Fuji where you like it or not?
> on a side note... would'n it be wonderful if Canon made a Camera like this or even better a full frame version, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh ;D



Well, I don't currently shoot Canon, but could always go back. 

I'm madly in love with the Fuji gear I own. XPro1, 14mm, 35mm,60mm. I expect to make a few lens changes in the coming months, ending up with a kit of: 14mm, 23mm, 35mm, 56mm (+ Zeiss 100f2 vis adapter). 

What do I love about it? 
1-I have the XP1 (with the 35mm usually) with me always. Yes, always. No way I would carry a DLSR with me every day. Incredibly light & small.
2-IQ is oh-so-close to 5d3
3-Street photography...I get shots & portraits that I simply would not get with a DSLR. Why not? Because a DSLR intimidates people impacting their expressions, DSLR draws attention and kills spontaneity, etc, etc. Small mirrorless cameras are a revelation for street or documentary photography.
4- OVF (hybrid) is awesome
5- Back to #1...my amount of shooting and the enjoyment of photography has skyrocketed.

What's not to love about XP1 vs a DSLR?
1-slower AF...so if you're a demanding action shooter, forget it.
2-General operation is slower, but "fine".

80% of my shooting is Fuji now. My Mamiya RZ67 ProII probably next, then D800. Yep.  

Fuji X-E2 is coming out in 3 weeks (Oct 18). Fuji X100s is fantastic.

Sigma DP cameras have awesome IQ, but handling & AF is horrendous.

Sony RX1R is stellar, but expensive. Olympus, Ricoh...lots of good options these days.


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 27, 2013)

If you are a pixel peeper, you should check these out... shot RAW and exported from LR full-size at JPG 85 Quality. Please let me know what you think:

35mm f/1.4 @1.4, ISO 200, LR tweaks to color, contrast, exposure:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxu8IhRmJPZ2Y050M0xrdHpIRlE/edit?usp=sharing

35mm f/1.4 @1.4 ISO 3200, LR exposure pushed 2 stops, Highlights -100, no NR or other tweaks (shot in difficult fluorescent lighting):
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxu8IhRmJPZ2N0hmLW9nZ3RSVlE/edit?usp=sharing

18-55 kit lens @3.2, 26.5mm, ISO 800, LR tweaks to exposure and color, no NR:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxu8IhRmJPZ2Nzl1eVdJcFFUYWM/edit?usp=sharing

60mm f/2.4 Macro @2.4, ISO 200, no tweaks whatsoever (be sure to check out his moustache @100%):
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxu8IhRmJPZ2bHFTbnd1Zkg0REE/edit?usp=sharing

EDIT: More
Kit lens @2.8, 18mm, ISO 200, no tweaks:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxu8IhRmJPZ2X1VCUDQzVkQ3d1U/edit?usp=sharing

Same image as above but with LR Sharpening (Amount: 40, Detail: 75) and +28 Vibrance
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxu8IhRmJPZ2TTI1LXpzd1M1Y0E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## nda (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks for the replies>
the samples are great> 
i've had my eye on the x-pro1 with 35/1.4 for ages and will one day pull the trigger> but should i wait for the x-pro2 or just get the x-pro1 any word when the v.2 is released???


----------



## zlatko (Sep 27, 2013)

Image quality is excellent, size is delightful, but autofocus is not as speedy as on a good DSLR. Whether this matters depends on your style and subject matter.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 27, 2013)

nda said:


> thanks for the replies>
> the samples are great>
> i've had my eye on the x-pro1 with 35/1.4 for ages and will one day pull the trigger> but should i wait for the x-pro2 or just get the x-pro1 any word when the v.2 is released???



There's a site called Fuji Rumours, indications on there say X-Pro2 late this year, early next year.

http://www.fujirumors.com/x-pro1-replacement-with-dual-processor-chip/

I'm also sitting waiting to see what this iteration brings, if FF, I'm in.


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 27, 2013)

Its all been said above. I also wanted an XPro1, but ultimately went with the X-E1 for two reasons. The X-E1 has a diopter adjuster and I often switch between contact lenses and glasses. The X-E1 also has an electronic cable release, which is useful for timelapse and remote triggering. The X-E1 is a great camera, but occassionally I long for the optical viewfinder of the X-Pro1. You really can't go wrong with either and its just a question of which features you want. 

The X-Pro2 and X-E2 should both have phase detection auto focus on the sensors, which should make their AF a little faster. But don't be put off by old reviews calling them slow. Recent firmware updates have moved them more responsive. And that's one thing I like about Fuji. They have put the effort in to improving pre-existing models. They haven't held the good stuff back for future models to encourage people to upgrade. Accordingly, they are generating a lot of goodwill amongst users.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 27, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I'm also sitting waiting to see what this iteration brings, if FF, I'm in.



Is there any evidence or precedent or Fuji history or *anything* that gives the Fuji FF idea any weight?


----------



## sdsr (Sep 27, 2013)

nda said:


> is there a Canon shooter on CR that owns a Fuji x-pro1, im just after a opinion on the Fuji where you like it or not?
> on a side note... would'n it be wonderful if Canon made a Camera like this or even better a full frame version, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh ;D



Unless its lenses were limited to focal lengths suitable for pancake lenses, wouldn't FF rather defeat the point of such a camera? Wouldn't their FF lenses have to be the same size/weight as everyone else's?


----------



## nda (Sep 28, 2013)

sdsr said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > is there a Canon shooter on CR that owns a Fuji x-pro1, im just after a opinion on the Fuji where you like it or not?
> ...



good point


----------



## chas1113 (Oct 7, 2013)

Similar to bchernicoff, I added an X-E1 a few months ago. Love the old school controls and handling. Menus are logical and well thought out. Since the mid-July firmware updates, the AF is much better (almost acceptable for routine action), but still not ready for prime time sport shooting. But that's not why I got it instead of a 70D. It's the weight! Compared to my 5DII, the Fuji colors SOOC are almost right where my 5DII RAWs end up through processing. I only shoot JPEGs with the X-E1 and am happy as a clam! And yes, the intimidation factor (or lack thereof) is real. People are much more comfortable around you when you're slinging this (little) thing. The 35mm 1.4 is sharp, sharp, SHARP. But the 18-55mm is no slouch. I never thought I would be running two systems, but here I go. In the end I will have a 14mm, 23mm, 35mm, 18-55mm and 55-200mm. I can see having just one Canon body and two zooms when it's all said and done.

—chas


----------



## longdrive70 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have several months on both the X-Pro1 and X100s both of which are very impressive. OOC jpegs are truly amazing. I have decided to keep both for day-to-day photog when lighting fast AF is not necessary and I need to travel light. 

For action and sporting events I will continue to depend on the 1 DX.

BTW...the Fuji equipment replaced my 5DIII with no regrets. The only downside is that I am invested in two lens sets for different cameras


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi!

I'm a Canon user and have been for many, many years. 

I also own and shoot daily with a Fuji XE1 and XM1 along with Fuji AF lenses and legacy lenses from Minolta, Zeiss, Canon, Nikon and Voigtlander. The Fuji line is a great camera for portraits, travel and PAD's. The IQ is just amazing. 

My initial intent was to lighten my load, carry less lenses while minimizing my $ output and have more fun. Well, 3 out of 4 ain't bad. This gear is much more affordable than, say, .... a $4,000 lens from Zeiss. It has it's limitations but it also has some really great features.

If you don't have one yet, rent one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2013)

My wife gave me this for 7th anniversary: http://www.dylanphotography.phanfare.com/6246818

Here are some photos taken with x100s: http://www.dylanphotography.phanfare.com/6252127

I'm waiting for new Fuji X-E2 and Sony mirrorless FF cameras. I want to build some lighter gear for everyday photos and landscape. My current 5D III and L lenses are just too bulky to carry around.

So far, I love the vintage-classic look of x100s.


----------



## Gadger (Oct 8, 2013)

I also have the Fuji X-E1 and XF35, XF55-200, XF18-55 and Samyang Lens, great for travel due lower weight. Now with hand luggage allowance getting less, it's becoming a more viable system for me.

For the quality, the Fuji system is not that far off my Canon equipment and for a lot less money. Future wise, I will use the Canon system for mainly action and sports and where weight isn't a restriction. Mostly my camera equipment is used for travel so my future is looking Fuji. My Fuji next lens are the XF14, XF10-24 and the XF23. Also waiting on the next Fuji X-E2 or Pro2.

I can see my future not upgrading my 5DMKlll like l did the 5D and the 5DMKll. I like the size of the 6D and also GPS, which I hope will happen in the Fuji cameras in the future. 

I think when a full frame mirrorless system comes out, I think it might change a lot of peoples choices.

Just my thoughts :-\

My Nikon D600 is used for work, which in fairness earns me the money to buy the other systems, so I can't knock this camera ;D


----------

